# Favorite Skyline in Australia



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

1. Sydney
2. Melbourne
3. Brisbane
4. Gold Coast
5. Perth


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

1. Melbourne
2. Sydney
3. Brisbane
4. Perth
5. Gold Coast


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

1) Sydney
2) Melbourne




3) Brisbane
4) Perth
5) Gold Coast


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Sydney



And my fovourite image:banana:


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Sydney...


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Personally, I don't see why Melbourne is winning. Its skyline is nice, but doesn't compare to Sydney's. The harbour, the bridge and the Opera House are great additions to the Sydneyscape and look beautiful.

Melbourne is the sort of city that looks best on street level, in amongst the heritage buildings, in the beautiful old arcades and the laneways...


----------



## fish.01 (Jul 7, 2009)

rise_against said:


> Australia is so cool. It definitly punches above its weight in the skyline department. I would have to say i like Melbourne the most...even though I do not understand Eureka...and that gold thing makes me angry. Other than that, its very very nice!!!


The Eureka building represents the Eureka rebellion (aka Eureka Stockade)....an event well known to Australians in our history. It was a bloody rebellion by the gold diggers on the Australian gold fields against unfair taxes.

The Eureka building is blue and white like the Eureka flag they flew during the rebellion, the gold represents the gold fields and the red stripe dripping from the gold represents the blood spilt during the uprising.


----------



## shabangabang (Sep 17, 2009)

1. Sydney

2. Melbourne
3. Gold Coast
4. Brisbane
5. Adelaide
Perth didn't make it because it is still a one street CBD, not a 3D CBD.


----------



## Dean (Sep 11, 2002)

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> Personally, I don't see why Melbourne is winning.


Well that's quite understandable as guys like yourself, Culwulla and shabangabang etc. are Sydney zealots. In your eyes sydney never does anything wrong and its the centre of the known universe.


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

^^
I live in Bris so Sydney is hardly the centre of the known universe to me. 

Check the threads in the Aus forum on what ppl would do to improve their cities. I think you will find I made lengthy contributions for Bris and Sydney...so it's not like Sydney can do no wrong, there are plenty of things that can and must be improved upon


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> Personally, I don't see why Melbourne is winning. Its skyline is nice, but doesn't compare to Sydney's. The harbour, the bridge and the Opera House are great additions to the Sydneyscape and look beautiful.
> 
> Melbourne is the sort of city that looks best on street level, in amongst the heritage buildings, in the beautiful old arcades and the laneways...


As someone who voted for Melbourne, I'll explain it this way. Sydney has a spectacular setting with famous structures like the bridge and Opera House, but this is a *skyline* ranking. We're not voting on which Australian city has the best setting, famous buildings, etc. 

Melbourne has taller buildings and better layering. Likewise, London is a beautiful city, but it's skyline isn't it's strong point.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Melbourne























































All from: Darko K. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

Melbourne is the BEST city in Aussie, thats why I'm going there soon;

Sydney (Shitney) has the best skyline, there's no doubt about it


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

There is considerable doubt amongst people as to whether Sydney has the best skyline in Australia. Most people seem to be voting for Melbourne. :|


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

Meh, too bad there isn't a "None of the above" option. I'll reluctantly go with Melbourne, but it suffers from all those ghastly antennas. Sydney has a nice natural setting, but the skyline is blah and that twerpy tower is a real drawback. Too much pomo all around (not including Sydney).


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

^it has most interesting skyline.tops of bldgs have most variety in australia by far.
no twerpy towers? no real drawback at all.
my fav
sydney
gold coast
melbourne


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^^Lol, he's Canadian - don't worry about it. It's no surprise that a lot of them seem to have a fear of spires, and apparently, also struggle to tell the difference between a spire and an antenna. . The whole "none of the above" thing though, that's just stupid.


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

CULWULLA said:


> no twerpy towers? no real drawback at all.


I just don't like the Sydney telecommunications tower. It looks spindly.


Dimethyltryptamine said:


> ^^He's Canadian - don't worry about it. They all seem to have a fear of spires, and apparently, struggle to tell the difference between a spire and an antenna.


Don't turn this into a country vs. country squabble, ace. It needn't take such a petty, insecure turn. 
Apparently you are the one who has difficulty distinguishing between spires and antennas, because those pictured below (not the church spires) are antennas, and unsightly ones at that, _in my opinion_.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Grey Towers said:


> Don't turn this into a country vs. country squabble, ace. It needn't take such a petty, insecure turn.
> Apparently you are the one who has difficulty distinguishing between spires and antennas, because those pictured below (not the church spires) are antennas, and unsightly ones at that, _in my opinion_.


I never said what I said with the intention of turning this into a country vs. country argument. The whole spire/antenna comment was me being general and wasn't necessarily in relation to your stab at Melbourne. Which... speaking of petty and insecure :|


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

isaidso said:


> There is considerable doubt amongst people as to whether Sydney has the best skyline in Australia. Most people seem to be voting for Melbourne. :|


Ask me to re-vote in 20 years time


----------

